# Smackdown Spoilers for 9/16/2011. **UPDATED WITH MORE DETAILS**



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Tamina can't beat anyone now that Santino has dumped her.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Eh... There's another thread? A mod's gonna merge em


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



starship.paint said:


> Eh... There's another thread? A mod's gonna merge em


The other thread was asking where they are. But fine, I'll stop posting up to the minute results. Peace.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> The other thread was asking where they are. But fine, I'll stop posting up to the minute results. Peace.


I am fine with you posting up to the minute results


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



dynamite452 said:


> I am fine with you posting up to the minute results


Cause your a Christian fan, okay.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah,hes excited to see how Edge will verbally bury him this time.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I hope this is better than that awful RAW last night.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> Edge said he's got to leave cause he'll fall sleep.


YES!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



> Smackdown: Edge came out to say thank you. Crazy loud pop. Rhodes interrupted. Cody getting good heart.Cody gave Edge a paper bag to take home. *Edge said he's got to leave cause he'll fall asleep*. DiBiase returned and hit cody with dream street. Big pop.


Boy, do I know what he's talking about...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Here comes that Ted Dibiase and Cody Rhodes feud absolutely nobody wants to see. And people thought Rhodes beating Orton mattered. :lmao

Fingers crossed that if anything comes out of this, it will be a new theme for Teddy. I can't bear that bullshit he's been using.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Instant Karma said:


> Here comes that Ted Dibiase and Cody Rhodes feud absolutely nobody wants to see. And people thought Rhodes beating Orton mattered. :lmao
> 
> Fingers crossed that if anything comes out of this, it will be a new theme for Teddy. I can't bear that bullshit he's been using.


People just don't listen. I told everybody that this was just an excuse to build Mark Henry going into Night of Champions and Cody wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Instant Karma said:


> Here comes that Ted Dibiase and Cody Rhodes feud absolutely nobody wants to see. And people thought Rhodes beating Orton mattered. :lmao
> 
> Fingers crossed that if anything comes out of this, it will be a new theme for Teddy. I can't bear that bullshit he's been using.


Well Rhodes needs an opponent for Night Of Champions. Feud probably won't last long. btw, Rhodes beating Orton then interrupting Edge is pretty good momentum. He's on a push.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Ted's gonna be berried like a grape @ NOC.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

* Edge opens Edge Appreciation tonight and gets a monster ovation fro the Toronto crowd. Edge says it feels good to be back home. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes interrupts Edge and runs him down, then talking about his victory over Randy Orton on RAW. Cody gives Edge a brown paper bag but he gives it right back. Edge says Cody should put the bag over all of SmackDown and leaves.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Boy, do I know what he's talking about...


You seem to care enougj about Cody to the point you always metion him, Cody is great on the Mic, why do you think hes uses the mic every week? oh yea he sucks on the stick yet he csn draw instant heat. Edge is gonna say anything to winover the crowd. Cody has proven he can cut promos, look at his dashing work. His masked Gimmick holds him back yet he can still be good.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

He can draw instant heat because nobody can stand his terribly boring promo's. I hate to quote King, but he's the cure for insomnia.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

You mustve not seen Raw lastnite,you could hear crickets fart when he came out. Yeah,he really gets heat.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

The Rhodes segment with Edge sounds interesting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara feud is on. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

YES Hunico vs Mistico! I really wanted to see this happen, even though it will be a botchfest


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



JakeC_91 said:


> * Edge opens Edge Appreciation tonight and gets a monster ovation fro the Toronto crowd. Edge says it feels good to be back home. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes interrupts Edge and runs him down, then talking about his victory over Randy Orton on RAW. Cody gives Edge a brown paper bag but he gives it right back. *Edge says Cody should put the bag over all of SmackDown and leaves*.



 I love edge basically coming out and saying smackdown is shit. Finally someone says what weve all been thinking..


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Double post.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> I love edge basically coming out and saying smackdown is shit. Finally someone says what weve all been thinking..


:lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

So now we've got Fake Cara vs. Botch Cara? Interesting.

I'll take Huncio over Mistico any day.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I can imagine Booker T's reaction to Mistico returning:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

DiBiase laid out Rhodes? well that gives away the outcome of their match at NoC lol, as if it wasn't already obvious enough.

Hunico vs. Sin Cara is gonna be hard to watch if it's on a PPV lol, they need a few matches on SD first to sort out the botching they both do.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CM12Punk said:


> I can imagine Booker T's reaction to Mistico returning:


Your imagination is probably a reality. I almost know that's what Booker is going to say.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

wtf? Mistico returned?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mst3rulz said:


> You mustve not seen Raw lastnite,you could hear crickets fart when he came out. Yeah,he really gets heat.


90% of the Roster got no reactions what so ever last night. Cody can easily do that. This Masked gimmick has been holding back his Mic Work. When he was dashing he was superb on the Mic. And now he is forced to talk like a sadistic robot. Have edge talk like a psychotic emo robot and lets see how fun that would be yippe.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mst3rulz said:


> You mustve not seen Raw lastnite,you could hear crickets fart when he came out. Yeah,he really gets heat.


Yes one night means he never did/can get reactions at all.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian/Barrett? Seriously, WWE needs to team these two up.

And since when was Johnny Curtis a heel?


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Are Christian/Barrett forming a team/alliance??...because that would be super! Cant wait to see Edge and christian segment, with trish thrown in....Oh the History


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



> Sheamus & Gabriel vs Christian & Barrett ongoing.


YES! I cannot wait for that. 4 out of my fave 5 in one match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Rezze said:


> YES! I cannot wait for that..


Good to see Gabriel again.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian/Edge hug? Is Christian turning face/no more whiny bitch? Yesss!!

But then Christian teaming with Barrett leads me to think he's still gonna be the heel.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> Are Christian/Barrett forming a team/alliance??...because that would be super! Cant wait to see Edge and christian segment, with trish thrown in....Oh the History


Edge/Christian apologized for what they did at SummerSlam and Edge told Christian to stop whinning. No clue what Trish did except for try on gloves.

The full spoiler on wrestling news world is:

Backstage, Trish Stratus and Edge try on MMA-style gloves when Christian walks in. He appologizes Edge for what happened at SummerSlam and they hug. Edge tells Christian to stop whining and complaining and Christian leaves.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



dynamite452 said:


> Christian/Edge hug? Is Christian turning face/no more whiny bitch? Yesss!!
> 
> But then Christian teaming with Barrett leads me to think he's still gonna be the heel.


A heel more like he was prior to his TNA run would be nice.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



dynamite452 said:


> Christian/Edge hug? Is Christian turning face/no more whiny bitch? Yesss!!
> 
> But then Christian teaming with Barrett leads me to think he's still gonna be the heel.


They are still best friends, even though Christian is heel lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



dynamite452 said:


> Christian/Edge hug? Is Christian turning face/no more whiny bitch? Yesss!!
> 
> But then Christian teaming with Barrett leads me to think he's still gonna be the heel.


I think Edge disagrees with what he is doing but they are still best mates no matte what. But Christian is really going to have to kill some puppies to get some heat


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Screw Mistico. Bryan should have gotten a clean win.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



starship.paint said:


> Screw Mistico. Bryan should have gotten a clean win.


Why do people complain so much? DB has the Briefcase chill out.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Gabriel picks up the win over barett with the 450...Whose cheerios did barrett piss in?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

It's Canada. Christian wasn't likely to get the defeat. But if they group Christian/Barrett up, it's a great move for him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> Gabriel picks up the win over barett with the 450...Whose cheerios did barrett piss in?


It's a shame but pyro is right. If Justin Gabriel is pinning Wade Barrett clean then the WWE clearly give less then a shit about him.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> Gabriel picks up the win over barett with the 450...Whose cheerios did barrett piss in?


DAMN. *waits for Pyro's reaction*

Wanted Barrett and Christian to win since it's Christian's hometown, brightside is that he didn't lose it for his team LOL. Kinda curious as to what reaction Christian got...overwhelming cheer or more mixed?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

where u getting these sources from?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Good to see one of my favorites, Gabriel, get back on TV and pick up a win.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I really think we are getting a three way feud between Sheamus/Barrett/Christian. Sheamus cut a promo against both of these men, not just one. If so, that's the right call.

And Barrett/Christian are closer to becoming a team.

Justin Gabriel & Sheamus b. Christian & Wade Barrett. Before the match, Sheamus cut a promo, talking down to both Christian and Barrett.

Source: Wresting News World


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



dynamite452 said:


> DAMN. *waits for Pyro's reaction*
> 
> Wanted Barrett and Christian to win since it's Christian's hometown, brightside is that he didn't lose it for his team LOL. Kinda curious as to what reaction Christian got...overwhelming cheer or more mixed?


Here comes Pyro :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

marking out to that pic

Would have thought they waited till mania.

Most mask solds in any event is their goal right?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Chajukin said:


> where u getting these sources from?


Everything I'm posting comes from Wrestling News World.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Xile44 said:


> Here comes Pyro :lmao


I am looking forward to what he says.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Oh shit Pyro


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mayobk said:


>


EPIC


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Khali vs. Mahal feud? That was kind of obvious.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Pyro jokes aside, I think a Barrett-Gabriel feud is long overdue. I really hated that Zeke it the one who got the big face push from the Corre instead of him.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Thanks man. 

Mahal & Khali splitting up already... Khali turning face for the 100000000th time in a year? Why is he getting TNA treatment? I know he sucks but stick him to something! 

No wonder Tags are dead..


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

LOL @ Wade Barrett getting pinned by Justin Gabriel. A wrestler I haven’t seen on television since being a filler for Money in the Bank. This is terrible, just make Barrett be a full fledged commentator right now or something cause this is embarrassing.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown again seems lame.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett/Christian tag team would be good.

It's a good way to turn Christian face when the team breaks up, and he can put over Barrett.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Justin Gabriel over Christian?

Am I being trolled?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

The full, detailed, 09/16/2011 SmackDown spoilers thus far:



> *WWE taped this week's Smackdown tonight from the Air Canada Centre in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Thanks to Wrestling News World readers Troy Howarth and A-ROB for providing us with live updates. Below are full results:
> 
> Smackdown (Airing Friday on SyFy):
> 
> ...


Source: Wrestling News World


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

At first I thought Pyro was just being incredibly cynical again but this is the first step to making me change my mind. Getting pinned by fucking GABRIEL? Are you shitting me?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mr cricket said:


> Barrett/Christian tag team would be good.
> 
> It's a good way to turn Christian face when the team breaks up, and he can put over Barrett.


That's exactly what I was thinking when I posted the spoiler. And it gives Smackdown a tag team for The Usos to face on Smackdown.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> LOL @ Wade Barrett getting pinned by Justin Gabriel. A wrestler I haven’t seen on television since being a filler for Money in the Bank. This is terrible, just make Barrett be a full fledged commentator right now or something cause this is embarrassing.


I would not mind that, he was a heck of a commentator on FCW. But I still have hope for Barret, the guy looks like a star.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



> Justin Gabriel & Sheamus b. Christian & Wade Barrett


:gun: Ed Koskey(Smackdown Headbooker)


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I guess I am in the minority because I think Gabriel pinning Barrett is awesome. It is very odd considering he has not been on Smackdown for at least a month, but still...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



SummerLove said:


> At first I thought Pyro was just being incredibly cynical again but this is the first step to making me change my mind. Getting pinned by fucking GABRIEL? Are you shitting me?


His career had recently started. He ran one of the hottest stable's in a while. he would not have lead them if WWE had no faith in him. Im just being patient with Barrett as I am with others. He will have his opportunities.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Truth d. Bourne.

Miz & Truth just beat tag champs... Miz beat Kofi last night...

This just gave away Kofi/Bourne winning now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Because, ya know, Gabriel pinning Barrett couldn't possibly lead to a feud between the two with Barrett winning, it was obviously just a way for the WWE to ZOMG BERRY HIM!11111


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

(Y) at the sign of a possible Gabriel push.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mayobk said:


>


check out all dem Punk shirts. 8*D

Shame it wasn't a supershow, I would've went. Looks like a good one thus far, though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah, Air Boom winning is obvious now that the heels have won twice. I'll be surprised if it's booked the other way.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Chajukin said:


> Truth d. Bourne.
> 
> Miz & Truth just beat tag champs... Miz beat Kofi last night...
> 
> This just gave away Kofi/Bourne winning now.


Ah HELL naw!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Chajukin said:


> Truth d. Bourne.
> 
> Miz & Truth just beat tag champs... Miz beat Kofi last night...
> 
> This just gave away Kofi/Bourne winning now.


Or they can just make Miz and R-truth the tag team champions. I mean to me it seems that R-truth and Miz will carry the tag team division for a while.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan doesn't have anyone to feud with so Barrett could be entering some matches with him.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Or they can just make Miz and R-truth the tag team champions. I mean to me it seems that R-truth and Miz will carry the tag team division for a while.


I hope you're right. Miz and Truth are too over right now NOT to have some sort of gold around their waist.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

How many people in the attendance?

Same as last week?


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

It'd be good if they became champ but then again it means nothing for Air Boom. I would have Air Boom winning after some sort of bs distraction so Miz/Truth can continue saying Conspiracy bla bla bla..


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

People whose gimmick is that there is a conspiracy to keep them from being champs, should not have a title.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Rezze said:


> People who's gimmick is that there is a conspiracy to keep them from being champs, should not have a title.


Bang on


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I'd have no problem with Air Boom retaining considering they're both good talent and just got the titles.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CeNation_ said:


> How many people in the attendance?
> 
> Same as last week?


Over 9,000!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CeNation_ said:


> How many people in the attendance?
> 
> Same as last week?


Judging from the Sin Cara pics on this thread the place looks pretty full. It's Canada and Edge is there though so it's probably a one-time thing. Smackdown looks half decent though. The opening promo and the Sin Cara stuff is all midcard but still worth watching. Hopefully, the 'Cutting Edge' segment does well too.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

It's Toronto, Edge, Christian, with Trish. It should be full. If not, something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Judging from the Sin Cara pics on this thread the place looks pretty full. It's Canada and Edge is there though so it's probably a one-time thing. Smackdown looks half decent though. The opening promo and the Sin Cara stuff is all midcard but still worth watching. Hopefully, the 'Cutting Edge' segment does well too.


I hat how WWE treats Smackdown. Having Edge say Cody needs to put a Bag all over Smackdown, thats a great way to promote Smackdown.  Who rights this shit? Bryan has the Case but is being used as a filler. Barrett has no direction as of now and The Main event scene is closterphobic.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

DOUBLE POST!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> Smackdown: Edge came out to say thank you. Crazy loud pop. Rhodes interrupted. Cody getting good heart.Cody gave Edge a paper bag to take home. Edge said he's got to leave cause he'll fall sleep. DiBiase returned and hit cody with dream street. Big pop.
> 
> Bryan d. Huni Cara by DQ when Hunico wouldn't break before a 5 count. Mistico returns! Hunico gets crazy heat and Mistico blew the roof off the place.
> 
> ...












They keep topping themselves every week.

God damn it, can Wade Barrett just get on his knees and suck Triple H's fucking dick so he can get a push? For fucks sake.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They keep topping themselves every week.
> 
> God damn it, can Wade Barrett just get on his knees and suck Triple H's fucking dick so he can get a push? For fucks sake.


:lmao


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They keep topping themselves every week.
> 
> God damn it, can Wade Barrett just get on his knees and suck Triple H's fucking dick so he can get a push? For fucks sake.



LMAO.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Henry buries half the roster? Verbally or physically?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They keep topping themselves every week.
> 
> God damn it, can Wade Barrett just get on his knees and suck Triple H's fucking dick so he can get a push? For fucks sake.


LMFAO!#%!^, man this just made my day


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Where is Matt Hardy?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



steamed hams said:


> Where is Matt Hardy?


Probably videoing himself eating grapes, fat fuck.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

GRAPES


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Probably videoing himself eating grapes, fat fuck.


Grapes are actually healthy...just sayin.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Is this cutting edge going on forever?

What's news on it? I wanna know!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

The OP wrote that Henry buried the roster. That was the result.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Lame ending imho.

Henry is gonna win!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Henry buried half the roster?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Build up for Henry/Orton sucks.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

3 crappy wwe shows in a row.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Xile44 said:


> 3 crappy wwe shows in a row.


Show looks decent, to me at least.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm actually very happy with this Smackdown. It looks like a good show.

Edge will be great and he didn't bury Christian like I thought he would. There's also the seeds of an eventual face turn which Christian really needs to progress forward.

Barrett/Sheamus/Christian seems interesting and I'm really liking the prospect of a Barrett/Christian tag team.

Justin Gabriel returns from being MIA. He's a valuable face on roster.

Rhodes is getting a huge push right now and his promo with Edge seems great. A DiBiase feud is obvious but I don't think it'll last long.

R-Truth getting the win over Bourne makes people think that Awesome Truth has a chance. 

Cutting Edge seems great and Henry being aggressive is exactly what he needed to do in order to make people believe that he can take out Orton.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Henry ate Teddy Long. The end.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Rezze said:


> Grapes are actually healthy...just sayin.


Not when you consume them in the same amounts as he does :lmao


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

let see what happend between the Cara`s. I was hoping a Mistico return with the white attire.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



steamed hams said:


> Henry ate Teddy Long. The end.


THAT isn't entirely unbelievable.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

The return of the real Sin Cara seems like the only thing worth tuning in for.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I almost love the serendipity of this feud. Sin Cara Vs. Sin Cara. Mistico Vs. Mistico. Can't wait to see how it plays out.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Me from an hour ago said:


> Backstage, Zack Ryder tells Teddy Long he has put in a no contact order between Randy Orton and Mark Henry tonight. Aksana comes in and convinces Long to let her give him a massage. Trish Stratus comes in and interrupts. She speaks with Teddy Long.


Oh yeah, there IS an Aksana segment this week. Almost forgot to do the *Banana Time*.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

For the Edge fans, his "final" 5 sec pose.










Source: twitter


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> For the Edge fans, his "final" 5 sec pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I miss Edge more than Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

(double post)


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> For the Edge fans, his "final" 5 sec pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E&C. God it seems like yesterday I was watching TLC matches now Edge is retired and christians a 2x whc...WOW...dont know why but that pic just hit me how the wrestling ive known and loved is on its last legs..Its sad actually


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> The return of the real Sin Cara seems like the only thing worth tuning in for.


Can someone please tell me why were looking forward to a feud between the botch brothers? Because they wear the same outfit? I dont get it....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> E&C. God it seems like yesterday I was watching TLC matches now Edge is retired and christians a 2x whc...WOW...dont know why but that pic just hit me how the wrestling ive known and loved is on its last legs..Its sad actually


Unfortunately, that's part of wrestling. People of the past move on. However, I see Christian hanging in there for a long time. In interviews etc. he seems like the type that doesn't do it for the fame or money but because he loves wrestling. I can't see him ever really leaving WWE.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> Can someone please tell me why were looking forward to a feud between the botch brothers? Because they wear the same outfit? I dont get it....


I think I will watch this part, but I have to admit Sin Cara has botched a lot since he arrived. His matches seem a bit fake to if that makes sense. I prefer it when it looks like the contestants are trying to beat each other rather than putting on a 'dance show'. But like I said I will check this part out when the show airs. Have only seen the one Hunico (?) match on the Super SD so not as familiar with him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown this week looks a whole lot better than Raw.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Unfortunately, that's part of wrestling. People of the past move on. The good news is I see Christian hanging in there for a long time. He's seems like the type that doesn't do it for the fame or money but because he loves wrestling. I can't see him ever really leaving WWE.


I been around awhile. I know how it goes. But theres nothing to really look forward too. Im sorry but I see this shit getting much much worse before it gets better, if it gets better, and im getting too damn old


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I read Henrt laid out orton again w/ 2 more WSSs. Hmm.Makes me think I know who's winning Sunday now. I bet Show and/or Kane return and cost Henry the match and then somehow it'll end up Orton v Christian final time at HIC.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> Can someone please tell me why were looking forward to a *feud* between the botch brothers? Because they wear the same outfit? I dont get it....


It's a feud and it's on Smackdown and it does not involve someone wanting to get Randy's title. This is a rarity on Smackdown. This is the last time we'll probably see this in 2011.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mst3rulz said:


> I read Henrt laid out orton again w/ 2 more WSSs. Hmm.Makes me think I know who's winning Sunday now. I bet Show and/or Kane return and cost Henry the match and then somehow it'll end up Orton v Christian final time at HIC.


No chance in hell. Orton retains takes on Rhodes at HIAC...Maybe even a sheamus face vs face thing, but even me as a christian fan know hes not touching that title or sniffing a title match to at least elimination chamber...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

The big question I have is was Cody wearing his mask tonight or not?


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> It's a feud and it's on Smackdown and it does not involve someone wanting to get Randy's title. This is a rarity on Smackdown. This is the last time we'll probably see this in 2011.


I dont give a crap. I have no interest in watching guys who botch more then they dont. Sin Cara is a dumb concept that should just be scrapped.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



mst3rulz said:


> I read Henrt laid out orton again w/ 2 more WSSs. Hmm.Makes me think I know who's winning Sunday now. I bet Show and/or Kane return and cost Henry the match and then somehow it'll end up Orton v Christian final time at HIC.


Christian's moved on from the WHC. I can't see any possible scenario that would get him back in contention. And honestly, that's the right call at this time. They have to build Christian back up and fully get rid of his heel character.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Y2-Jerk said:


> The big question I have is was Cody wearing his mask tonight or not?


The big question I have is was Cody adopted?

If he's not than his mother must be one hell of an attractive women.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Christian's moved on from the WHC. I can't see any possible scenario that would get him back in contention. And honestly, that's the right call at this time. They have to build Christian back up and fully get rid of his heel character.


His face character was just as stale(though was about to take off after EXTREME RULES)...We need 2005 tweener cocky captain charisma Christian already dammit. Or he needs to start up a stable.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Are people seriously still overreacting with Mistico&Botches?,You act as IF he botches every single move!..He was never known as a botcher in Mexico and in WWE what did he botch against Daniel Bryan/Even Bourne/Tyson Kidd/ Christian and at MITB?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> His face character was just as stale(though was about to take off after EXTREME RULES)...We need 2005 tweener cocky captain charisma Christian already dammit. Or he needs to start up a stable.


I think the problem is that most heel characters won't work for Christian. He has trouble gaining heat and this attempt was a failed experiment. So I'd go with flipping fully face or a tweener with a stable and others can be the bad guy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

So... DiBiase is finally going to be a face, like 90% of us have been saying he should be for the last 30 months? 

LMFAO @ *Pyro*'s Barrett-inspired meltdown. Although I have to say, it _is_ getting old seeing him lose every-single-_week_. Yeesh.

*SarcasmoBlaster*'s explanation for why Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara is unique to the Smackdown brand is hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



DesolationRow said:


> So... DiBiase is finally going to be a face, like 90% of us have been saying he should be for the last 30 months?
> 
> LMFAO @ *Pyro*'s Barrett-inspired meltdown. Although I have to say, it _is_ getting old seeing him lose every-single-_week_. Yeesh.
> 
> *SarcasmoBlaster*'s explanation for why Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara is unique to the Smackdown brand is hilarious.


And frankly, I don't know what's sadder, the actual jobbing, or the fact that people still choose to be willfully ignorant and believe that the WWE sees him as a future star just so they can feel better about his prospects.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> The return of the real Sin Cara seems like the only thing worth tuning in for.


For me, it's that AND :


Edge's Return


*and*


wait a sec! TRUTH is actually on Smackdown? 


Okay...Now I'm DEFINITELY WATCHING *this* edition of smackdown. :gun:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

So it seems like there is no chance of Henry winning at NOC. Just another filler feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



kobra860 said:


> So it seems like there is no chance of Henry winning at NOC. Just another filler feud.







Can anybody honestly say they expected Henry to win the belt? He's black for starters, that destroys all his chance right there, amongst any other reasons.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

The Sin Cara thing actually sounds interesting.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Recap time:

1. Sin Cara confronts Fake Cara
2. The Miz on commentary
3. Aksana getting a massage
4. Beth Pheniox winning a match in the ring
5. Edge coming back for The Cutting Edge
6. Christian moving on to other things
7. Trish Stratus making a guest appearance
8. No Triple H or CM Punk coming over to hog air time
9. Zack Ryder...enough said.
10. Randy Orton getting his ass kicked again

Damn, there's 10 good reasons to watch SmackDown this Friday. Already sounds alot better than this week's Raw.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Henry buried half the roster? WTF is this? how?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Louie85TX said:


> Are people seriously still overreacting with Mistico&Botches?,You act as IF he botches every single move!..He was never known as a botcher in Mexico and in WWE what did he botch against Daniel Bryan/Even Bourne/Tyson Kidd/ Christian and at MITB?


It's not only botches, really. His matches are just... awkward to me. Maybe it's the pauses.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Henry buried half the roster? WTF is this? how?


from prowrestling dot net



> Edge hosted The Cutting Edge with Randy Orton and Mark Henry. They talked and then they brawled. The locker room stormed to the ring to break them up. Henry cleaned house and then posed with the belt.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> Bryan d. Huni Cara by DQ when Hunico wouldn't break before a 5 count. Mistico returns! Hunico gets crazy heat and Mistico blew the roof off the place.


Ok Smackdown you got my attention


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Y2-Jerk said:


> The big question I have is was Cody wearing his mask tonight or not?


He was wearing the mask. I just came back from the taping. Was really fun. If anyone wants to ask me anything feel free.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Revann said:


> He was wearing the mask. I just came back from the taping. Was really fun. If anyone wants to ask me anything feel free.


how awesome was the sin cara stuff was it as good as it sounds on paper?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Mistico blew the roof off that mother eh? Emotional SD seems like a good watch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

When they say locker room I assume it's the ryders, primos, and tatsu's right not Christian, Undertaker, or ppl like Cena and Punk


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



kobra860 said:


> So it seems like there is no chance of Henry winning at NOC. Just another filler feud.


If he wins, I think it'll be at HIAC and he'll lose it at Vengeance. I can't see him holding it for that long. 

At the rate Rhodes is developing, he's going to get a WHC push fast.


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown was awesome, I was in section 102 row H.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



ZetaLegacies said:


> Smackdown was awesome, I was in section 102 row H.


Ok, I think if WWE had a good sight they would invite more raw guys to SD then SD to raw. I think SD deserves a good rub.

I quoted you because a lot of people are saying SD was awesome.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I can't wait for Sin Cara Vs. Sin Cara match


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I can't wait for Sin Cara Vs. Sin Cara match


Yeah, I can't wait to see a match with 25 botches...


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Spoilers*



perro said:


> how awesome was the sin cara stuff was it as good as it sounds on paper?


It was pretty cool. Crowd was confused but also went nuts!..I guess only the smarky IWC guys would only really understand what is happening. I'm curious on how Cole, Matthews and Booker explain this on commentary.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Smackdowm Spoilers*



METTY said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to see a match with 25 botches...


Yeah cause they can't work that style even together and it's always guaranteed they'll botch every single move no matter what match huh??


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Mistico, Teddy, and Edge returning. This is a must-see TV for me.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm looking foward to Sin Cara Vs. Sin Cara. I'm already tired of Aksana shes worthless and needs to be released.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Revann said:


> It was pretty cool. Crowd was confused but also went nuts!..I guess only the smarky IWC guys would only really understand what is happening. I'm curious on how Cole, Matthews and Booker explain this on commentary.


Probably something like...

MATTHEWS: "Oh my _goodness_! What is _this_ about?"

BOOKER: "WHAT DA HALE?!?"

COLE: "(No-selling everything.) Uh, well, that's great. Now there's two of them."

BOOKER: "Ohhhhh....." (Trailing off.)


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Booker T: WHAT DA HELL 
Booker T: I THOUGHT HE JUST GAINED A WHOLE LOT OF MUSCLE OR SOMETHIN 
Booker T: Ahhhhh Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

It's gotten to the stage that when I look through SD spoilers one of my first thoughts is, "I can't wait to hear how Booker will react to this".


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

- If Bryan/Hunico got some time, it should be good.
Hyped for Sin Cara's return.

- Tag match should be good.
Barrett has been dropping down the card since his debut on SD.

- Cody's facing DiBiase at NOC, there's no big push coming for him.

Will also check out Truth/Bourne.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

henry killing half the roster sounds like must see tv. he better win the belt sunday


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> These will be brief.
> 
> Dark match: Alicia Fox pinned Tamina.
> 
> ...


do yo have the video of the 5 second pose, i would love to see it. pls, and could you pls elaborate when misto return, are they doing a sin cara vs sin cara feud?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> The other thread was asking where they are. But fine, I'll stop posting up to the minute results. Peace.


pls i fine, i dont mind you posting to the minute results


> SummerLove said:
> 
> 
> > He can draw instant heat because nobody can stand his terribly boring promo's. I hate to quote King, but he's the cure for insomnia.
> ...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Booker got a HUGE pop when he came out.

When Cole came out, I think I was the only person cheering. Fuck the haters, Cole is goddammn awesome.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm very much hoping Mistico's return will involve a lot of pointing. THE BEST KIND OF POINTING.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> For the Edge fans, his "final" 5 sec pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the video or something, if you can show it i be grateful


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Revann said:


> He was wearing the mask. I just came back from the taping. Was really fun. If anyone wants to ask me anything feel free.


do you have the video of christian and edge doing the 5 second pose, and was cody weraring his mask? and how did mark bury the whole roster, tell me what happened in the cutting edge pls 


> Prospekt's March said:
> 
> 
> > Mistico, Teddy, and Edge returning. This is a must-see TV for me.
> ...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



reymisteriofan said:


> do you have the video or something, if you can show it i be grateful


It was nothing special. Edge just said that he thinks he heard someone say '5 second pose' so they did some quick karate poses.



reymisteriofan said:


> and was cody weraring his mask? and how did mark bury the whole roster, tell me what happened in the cutting edge pls


Yes, he wore his mask, and the stipulation was that Henry and Orton could not make physical contact during TCE, but then Edge said TCE was over and Henry and Orton went at it, with Henry doing more damage than Orton. A bunch of the roster came out and had to hold Henry and Orton apart, but, in the end, it was Henry standing over a beat up Orton.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Catalanotto said:


> It was nothing special. Edge just said that he thinks he heard someone say '5 second pose' so they did some quick karate poses.


but still i would like to see it, it fine if you dont have it. i was just asking cause i was curious, 
thks


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



reymisteriofan said:


> but still i would like to see it, it fine if you dont have it. i was just asking cause i was curious


You can go to jail and get fined for recording things.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

I guess that last Edge appreciation bit won't be shown and they'll end with Henry holding the belt. That's a shame as i'd love to see the 5 second pose and Rhyno back on WWE tv.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Ryhno the Gattuso of wrestling 

SD seems good this week I will watch it


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*

Wish Don West was commentating.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*UPDATED FIRST POST WITH MY IN-DEPTH DETAILS & QUICK THOUGHTS FROM THE SHOW!*


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



MoneyStax said:


> Henry buried half the roster?


Yup, read the first post now. I edited with more details. At least 10 guys.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

From PWInsider



> WWE cameras filmed the entire thing and I am told it will likely be on the WWE website after Smackdown airs.


So they filmed the whole Edge thing


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



christianFNcage said:


> Can someone please tell me why were looking forward to a feud between the botch brothers? Because they wear the same outfit? I dont get it....


I like you cause you're a Christiaan fan.. but the botch brothers? Hunico barely botches anything...


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



reymisteriofan said:


> you like teddy? weird a teddy fan is here.


Do you mean Teddy Long? No, I couldn't careless about him. What I meant was Ted "Teddy" DiBiase, Jr, not Teddy Long.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



ZetaLegacies said:


> Smackdown was awesome, I was in section 102 row H.


I was on Section 102, row 16!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Only caring for 2 moments: DB vs Sin Cara with Mistico returning, and the Edge celebration but unfortunately that won't be on tv..


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Catalanotto said:


> Booker got a HUGE pop when he came out.
> 
> When Cole came out, I think I was the only person cheering. Fuck the haters, Cole is goddammn awesome.


I was in section 102! I cheered Cole! Didn't move a muscle for Booker.



reymisteriofan said:


> do yo have the video of the 5 second pose, i would love to see it. pls, and could you pls elaborate when misto return, are they doing a sin cara vs sin cara feud?


I'm sure there will be better videos online, since everyone pulled out there phone at that moment. 

Check the first post for updates on Sin Cara stuff.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

* *Justin Gabriel & Sheamus* defeated Christian & Wade Barrett. *Gabriel pinned Sheamus*.
- Christian got a good pop but there were some boos mixed in from the segment he just had with Edge. Barrett and Gabriel got little to no reaction. Sheamus was VERY over. Crowd loved him. His story this week was retarded until the end where he said "I needed a tag-team partner. I couldn't find the AxER, I couldn't find the SmashER, so I brought in the 450 SplashER." Nice to see Demolition get a shout=out. Match was pretty good with Gabriel getting worked over by the heels for most of the match. Sheamus clotheslined Christian out of the ring and he backed off as Wade Barrett got hit with the brogue kick. Sheamus tagged in Gabriel who hit a beautiful 450 Splash for the pinfall, which the crowd went nuts for. 
~POST MATCH: Christian got back in the ring and was about to attack Sheamus, but Sheamus turned around. They stared at each other, and Christian slowly backed out of the ring and up the ramp. Sheamus & Gabriel celebrate.

Umm anyone else confused as to who was paired with who and who pinned who?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> From PWInsider
> 
> 
> 
> So they filmed the whole Edge thing


I can confirm this, though I'd be under the impression they may save it for a DVD, but who knows.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> * *Justin Gabriel & Sheamus* defeated Christian & Wade Barrett. *Gabriel pinned Sheamus*.
> - Christian got a good pop but there were some boos mixed in from the segment he just had with Edge. Barrett and Gabriel got little to no reaction. Sheamus was VERY over. Crowd loved him. His story this week was retarded until the end where he said "I needed a tag-team partner. I couldn't find the AxER, I couldn't find the SmashER, so I brought in the 450 SplashER." Nice to see Demolition get a shout=out. Match was pretty good with Gabriel getting worked over by the heels for most of the match. Sheamus clotheslined Christian out of the ring and he backed off as Wade Barrett got hit with the brogue kick. Sheamus tagged in Gabriel who hit a beautiful 450 Splash for the pinfall, which the crowd went nuts for.
> ~POST MATCH: Christian got back in the ring and was about to attack Sheamus, but Sheamus turned around. They stared at each other, and Christian slowly backed out of the ring and up the ramp. Sheamus & Gabriel celebrate.
> 
> Umm anyone else confused as to who was paired with who and who pinned who?


I re-wrote it, take it easy. Most people saw that before I re-wrote it, Gabriel pinned Barrett. You could of easily read the rest of the paragraph and see I made a mistake with the quick spoiler rather than the detailed spoiler which is right.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> * *Justin Gabriel & Sheamus* defeated Christian & Wade Barrett. *Gabriel pinned Sheamus*.
> - Christian got a good pop but there were some boos mixed in from the segment he just had with Edge. Barrett and Gabriel got little to no reaction. Sheamus was VERY over. Crowd loved him. His story this week was retarded until the end where he said "I needed a tag-team partner. I couldn't find the AxER, I couldn't find the SmashER, so I brought in the 450 SplashER." Nice to see Demolition get a shout=out. Match was pretty good with Gabriel getting worked over by the heels for most of the match. Sheamus clotheslined Christian out of the ring and he backed off as Wade Barrett got hit with the brogue kick. Sheamus tagged in Gabriel who hit a beautiful 450 Splash for the pinfall, which the crowd went nuts for.
> ~POST MATCH: Christian got back in the ring and was about to attack Sheamus, but Sheamus turned around. They stared at each other, and Christian slowly backed out of the ring and up the ramp. Sheamus & Gabriel celebrate.
> 
> Umm anyone else confused as to who was paired with who and who pinned who?


The person prob ment to say gabriel pinned Barret.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Erm.....I read on prowrestling that in the show Christian said sorry to Edge for what was said at Summerslam.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I was expecting a full-on verbal confrontation between Edge and Christian but I guess they chose not to so that the Toronto fans can get their moment with E & C, it may not mean much in the long run but it was the right call in my opinion.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully someone has put the ending up on youtube. Or hopefully it was all filmed for Edge's new DVD they're making, I really want to see that.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

This Smackdown actually looks good. Hopefully WWE don't dub some cheers and boos in there this week because from what I've heard the crowd were great and deserve that recognition. I won't be listened to though haha. Weird seeing the matchcard not looking stacked but the segments look alright especially the opening segment. Haven't ever seen Rhodes and Edge back and forth so that should be interesting and judging from the crowd, the reaction of the audience should be good too. I mean, if Dibiase can get a good reaction, the crowd must be awesome


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Omg, RHYNO was there?! That's pretty awesome! Did he get an entrance or did he just enter the ring with everyone else?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Smackdown looks to be ten times the show that Raw is this week. I may have to start watching again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Seriously why can't they do that Edge stuff on TV? 

I don't care about kayfabe in that sense, I'd rather see that than anything on the actual show. Hopefully it's on his DVD.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> * *Justin Gabriel & Sheamus* defeated Christian & Wade Barrett. *Gabriel pinned Sheamus*.
> - Christian got a good pop but there were some boos mixed in from the segment he just had with Edge. Barrett and Gabriel got little to no reaction. Sheamus was VERY over. Crowd loved him. His story this week was retarded until the end where he said "I needed a tag-team partner. I couldn't find the AxER, I couldn't find the SmashER, so I brought in the 450 SplashER." Nice to see Demolition get a shout=out. Match was pretty good with Gabriel getting worked over by the heels for most of the match. Sheamus clotheslined Christian out of the ring and he backed off as Wade Barrett got hit with the brogue kick. Sheamus tagged in Gabriel who hit a beautiful 450 Splash for the pinfall, which the crowd went nuts for.
> ~POST MATCH: Christian got back in the ring and was about to attack Sheamus, but Sheamus turned around. They stared at each other, and Christian slowly backed out of the ring and up the ramp. Sheamus & Gabriel celebrate.
> 
> Umm anyone else confused as to who was paired with who and who pinned who?


Gabriel pinned Barrett, something else that shows just how far Barrett has fallen from a year ago... granted it was in a tag team match, so it's not the worst thing ever, but still...

Anyway, show seems really cool. I want to hear this monster pop for Edge, hopefully they keep that segment unedited if the pop is as big as it sounds. Marking in anticipation for Edge's return, can't wait. One of the best heels and best mic workers of all time (in WWE at least), and it sounds like he had a good night. Should be a fun watch.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Woo, Gabriel finally getting some love!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara is already awesome and it hasn't even started yet. I really hope they don't blow this feud off in a month.

Looks like a decent show. I honestly couldn't care less about tribute/celebration/nostalgia/farewell/welcome back shows in wrestling, so the Edge stuff sounds completely boring. Super solid build for Henry/Orton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome show, will wait until Friday hyped up!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara needs to be a _*TLC, IC title vs. Mask*_ match as a blow-off. Buyrates!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

SD looks alot better than raw this week.

i wonder if WWE was forced into a sin cara (mistico) vs sin cara (hunico) feud because everyone could see the hunico version was slighty different? no hiding the fact, so they had to create this storyline?

will they explain the non-kayfabe reason why someone else was playing the sin cara character was because mistico was suspended for riod use, so they needed someone else to play sin cara for a while?
what is the kayfabe reason for 2 sin cara's, a awful experiment gone wrong? lulz

sin cara seems like a character that anyone could play, kinda like doctor who.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Boy, do I know what he's talking about...


Yea I get that feeling when I watch Barett/Riley


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> SD looks alot better than raw this week.
> 
> i wonder if WWE was forced into a sin cara (mistico) vs sin cara (hunico) feud because everyone could see the hunico version was slighty different? no hiding the fact, so they had to create this storyline?
> 
> ...


Hmm if they wanted a kayfabe reason to explain why the real Sin Cara was gone, couldn't they use his "injury" he sustained from Sheamus at MITB? And that would be when the imposter decided to take the real Sin Cara's place. 

On another note I hope they post the Edge appreciation night stuff after SD airs.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> will they explain the non-kayfabe reason why someone else was playing the sin cara character was because mistico was suspended for riod use, so they needed someone else to play sin cara for a while?
> what is the kayfabe reason for 2 sin cara's, a awful experiment gone wrong? lulz


Sheamus took Sin Cara out at Money in the Bank with that power bomb through the ladder. Another guy took his identity while he was injured because he's EVIL. 8*D

Pretty easy storyline bro.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

We need a Rocky 4 style montage of Orton trying desperatly to find a way to beat Mark Henry only to keep failing


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> SD looks alot better than raw this week.
> 
> i wonder if WWE was forced into a sin cara (mistico) vs sin cara (hunico) feud because everyone could see the hunico version was slighty different? no hiding the fact, so they had to create this storyline?
> 
> will they explain the non-kayfabe reason why someone else was playing the sin cara character was because mistico was suspended for riod use, so they needed someone else to play sin cara for a while?


I doubt it. The Huni-Cara was still getting ridiculously huge pops until they turned him heel, then when started to slightly decline the last couple weeks.



Adramelech said:


> Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara is already awesome and it hasn't even started yet. I really hope they don't blow this feud off in a month.
> 
> Looks like a decent show. I honestly couldn't care less about tribute/celebration/nostalgia/farewell/welcome back shows in wrestling, so the Edge stuff sounds completely boring. Super solid build for Henry/Orton.


Honestly dude, the celebration stuff probably had more effect if you were there. Watching it taped is only going to have an effect for some people. Watching it live gave me goosebumps.

As for the Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara thing, I marked HARD. It was amazing. It just felt epic. 



NatP said:


> Omg, RHYNO was there?! That's pretty awesome! Did he get an entrance or did he just enter the ring with everyone else?


Christian brought people out 1 by 1 on the entrance ramp. Rhyno had some kind of entrance music, although I don't think it was his WWE music - could be wrong though as I didn't watch wrestling a whole lot during college. But yeah, Rhyno walked out to the entrance ramp. When Edge said thank you to Rhyno, the crowd chanted his name. Christian was about to say something but couldn't because of the chants. Pretty neat to see. 



JakeC_91 said:


> Erm.....I read on prowrestling that in the show Christian said sorry to Edge for what was said at Summerslam.


Well, sort of. He said sorry. Then he said who knows if I lost the match because of you. It may have distracted me, it may not have. But that doesn't matter. We're best friends (or something like that). Edge says you haven't returned my calls and Christian just kind of shrugged it off. They hugged and the crowd went apeshit. Then Christian says, but yeah, since you kind of owe me for Summerslam and all, you should go ask Teddy to give me one last match. Edge gave a weird a look. Christian asked Edge why he thought Christian didn't deserve it. Edge started to say you're acting like a bitch but Christian cut him off and said something about if Edge is going to be that way, he doesn't want to talk to him and walked away.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

sounds like edge got an amazing send off


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Well, sort of. He said sorry. Then he said who knows if I lost the match because of you. It may have distracted me, it may not have. But that doesn't matter. We're best friends (or something like that). Edge says you haven't returned my calls and Christian just kind of shrugged it off. They hugged and the crowd went apeshit. Then Christian says, but yeah, since you kind of owe me for Summerslam and all, you should go ask Teddy to give me one last match. Edge gave a weird a look. Christian asked Edge why he thought Christian didn't deserve it. Edge started to say you're acting like a bitch but Christian cut him off and said something about if Edge is going to be that way, he doesn't want to talk to him and walked away.


This segment doesn't make a lot of sense. You go from being a face in the first part to a heel in the second. It's going to leave the viewers confused as they don't know whether to cheer or boo. It's like two different scripts were merged together. Unless Christian was supposed to come off as a manipulating tweener.

Seriously, how long is creative going to drag on one last match? It's not gaining heat, it's just a crutch because they have no clue what to do with his character.

As for the Edge send off, it sounds amazing. I agree, I want to see that on TV. But it'll probably be a DVD extra and you'll have to pay to see it.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not my video, but here's Edge's entrance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXyxNnx-Or4


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> This segment doesn't make a lot of sense. You go from being a face in the first part to a heel in the second. It's going to leave the viewers confused as they don't know whether to cheer or boo. It's like two different scripts were merged together. Unless Christian was supposed to come off as a manipulating tweener.
> 
> Seriously, how long is creative going to drag on one last match? It's not gaining heat, it's just a crutch because they have no clue what to do with his character.
> 
> As for the Edge send off, it sounds amazing. I agree, I want to see that on TV. But it'll probably be a DVD extra and you'll have to pay to see it.


You could tell where the segment was going the moment he came on the screen. He said that he didn't blame Edge for him losing. It said it might have been Edge's fault he lost, but he didn't blame him cause he was being honest. They hugged. Then Christian asked Edge to get him one more match. Basically, Christian was trying to get another WHC match by manipulating Edge.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



DesolationRow said:


> Probably something like...
> 
> MATTHEWS: "Oh my _goodness_! What is _this_ about?"
> 
> ...


"Two Sin Caras in the ring, dog! Tell me I did not just see dat!"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

damn i did not want to read the spoilers but just damn pretty good show although that backstage segment with edge and christian is confusing... seems like they dont know what to do with christian


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> damn i did not want to read the spoilers but just damn pretty good show although that backstage segment with edge and christian is confusing... seems like they dont know what to do with christian


They haven't figured what to do with Christian since April/May. It's been one bad decision after another creatively. 

The problem is that Christian has five small storylines going:

1) conflict with Sheamus 
2) conflict with Teddy Long
3) conflict with Edge
4) alliance with Barrett
5) desire to be WHC

and none of it is tied together in action so no one cares. None of his promos have any meaning or purpose, he just rambles aimlessly week to week. But that's indicative of Smackdown as a whole, nothing connects. What's the point of one more match if he never progresses forward to that match?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like one of the better shows of the year. Excited to see the tag team match and the Cutting Edge.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> damn i did not want to read the spoilers but just damn pretty good show although that backstage segment with edge and christian is confusing... seems like they dont know what to do with christian


I dont nderstand whats confusing people about the segment. Christian and Edge in their hometown. They hug for the pop. Then it shows that christian will do anything/say anything to get one more shot at the title(including manipulating his best friend). Christians going to get fed to sheamus to continue putting him over as a top face. Id rather him help a guy like Sheamus then job to orton again....

And still dont understand the obsession with the sin cara vs sin cara feud. I think its dumb and I think the matches are going to be horrible. Itll be over choreographed and rob have a few botches. If this is interesting to you, and think its a reason to watch smackdown, then what does that say about smackdown as a whole?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Love how the op says Orton RKOing Miz and Truth was 'so stupid." Why? Because it was Orton and you dont like him? the fans wanted to see the most over move going today and they didnt see it in the Henry seg so they sent them out to take the move.It was off the air so did it actually hurt them to take the move? No. 

If it was Punk GTSing either or both of them it'd have been great though I'm sure.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Love how the op says Orton RKOing Miz and Truth was 'so stupid." Why? Because it was Orton and you dont like him? the fans wanted to see the most over move going today and they didnt see it in the Henry seg so they sent them out to take the move.It was off the air so did it actually hurt them to take the move? No.
> 
> If it was Punk GTSing either or both of them it'd have been great though I'm sure.


I dont think Ive ever seen you post anything logical about wrestling, or any other storyline, or anything that doesnt have to do with orton or an opening for you to put in some type of "yea but orton doing this was this" "if we were talking about orton"..you are the biggest fanboy POS ive ever seen and contribute aboslutely nothing to these boards...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Coming from you who post nothing but whining about Christian in about 80% of your posts that says a lot coming from an 'expert" like you. If you knew even half of what you think you do you'd be a the level of a 3 year old.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Coming from you who post nothing but whining about Christian in about 80% of your posts that says a lot coming from an 'expert" like you. If you knew even half of what you think you do you'd be a the level of a 3 year old.


Read down the boards. I havent bitched about christian in month+. Im over it. I come here to talk wrestling. You come to talk Orton.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Love how the op says Orton RKOing Miz and Truth was 'so stupid." Why? Because it was Orton and you dont like him? the fans wanted to see the most over move going today and they didnt see it in the Henry seg so they sent them out to take the move.It was off the air so did it actually hurt them to take the move? No.
> 
> If it was Punk GTSing either or both of them it'd have been great though I'm sure.


I love this whole "It was off the air, so it doesn't hurt them." Yeah, except for the thousands of fans in attendance. 

And it was stupid because Orton just got Henry's finisher twice. Then he got splashed multiple times by Henry. And then he just pops up like nothing happened to him. It's fucking wrestling and it's called selling. Maybe you should figure out what wrestling is before making a comment, assclown.

PS. If Punk just got the absolutely killed in the ring and then popped up to give someone the GTS like nothing happened - I would just shake my head. But Punk wouldn't do that anyway because he actually cares about wrestling.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ That shit usually happens to send the fans home happy. They do that to every top face.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Funny how Orton has been selling his ass off for Henry this past 4 weeks and made him look as lethal as hes ever should be and people moan over some "no selling" he did for stuff only some Canucks saw that wont even be on tv. 

To say Orton dont care about wrestling shows you know nothing about it. Go back to your parents basement and watch Spongebob.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Funny how Orton has been selling his ass off for Henry this past 4 weeks and made him look as lethal as hes ever should be and people moan over some "no selling" he did for stuff only some Canucks saw that wont even be on tv.
> 
> To say Orton dont care about wrestling shows you know nothing about it. Go back to your parents basement and watch Spongebob.


Bahaha, real mature. You're definitely a cool one. 

Maybe you should go back to school and learn how to use correct grammar. It's so much fun fighting over the interwebz!!!!!<!>!?!



DX-HHH-XD said:


> ^ That shit usually happens to send the fans home happy. They do that to every top face.


I know. It's just usually not as ridiculous as it was last night. It was TOO over the top. They should of just left it, especially since the crowd was going home happy with Edge Appreciation Night anyway.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> I know. It's just usually not as ridiculous as it was last night. It was TOO over the top. They should of just left it, especially since the crowd was going home happy with Edge Appreciation Night anyway.


Big Deal?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

double


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Big Deal?


That's fair that you think that way, but since this is a wrestling forum, I'm entitled to my opinion. 

I didn't like Orton popping up from all that stuff like nothing happened. I wouldn't like it for any wrestler - even Christian. I agree to suspend realism to an extent, but sometimes they take it too far. The lack of selling reminds me of the ridiculous gimmicks of wrestling. It's what makes wrestling uncool to others and what gets us made fun of, lol. In my opinion, at least. 

I also didn't really like Henry beating up 15 guys. Referees and management, sure. It's a little more believable because they aren't supposed to use violence, etc. They'd be trying to keep things civilized. 15 wrestlers getting manhandled by one guy is a bit over the top because they'd fight back. Also, 7 or 8 guys not being able to hold Orton back is a little ridiculous too. I just can't pop for that because it's so over the top ridiculous. 

We're all entitled to what we enjoy, right? I'm sure there's stuff in wrestling that you've probably thought was stupid and I liked, so it's a round circle.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> That's fair that you think that way, but since this is a wrestling forum, I'm entitled to my opinion.
> 
> I didn't like Orton popping up from all that stuff like nothing happened. I wouldn't like it for any wrestler - even Christian. I agree to suspend realism to an extent, but sometimes they take it too far. The lack of selling reminds me of the ridiculous gimmicks of wrestling. Bastion Booger, anyone? It's what makes wrestling uncool to others and what gets us made fun of, lol. In my opinion, at least.
> 
> ...


Would love seeing Rocky and Austin do that stuff... Just cannot connect with stale dudes like Randall Keith Orton or John Anthony Felix Cena... F em!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> That's fair that you think that way, but since this is a wrestling forum, I'm entitled to my opinion.
> 
> I didn't like Orton popping up from all that stuff like nothing happened. I wouldn't like it for any wrestler - even Christian. I agree to suspend realism to an extent, but sometimes they take it too far. The lack of selling reminds me of the ridiculous gimmicks of wrestling. It's what makes wrestling uncool to others and what gets us made fun of, lol. In my opinion, at least.
> 
> ...


Ok you have a point, I will shut up Now.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Would love seeing Rocky and Austin do that stuff... Just cannot connect with stale dudes like Randall Keith Orton or John Anthony Felix Cena... F em!


The thing is, back in the day, they must not of thought we were that stupid. It was one finisher, at most, and they'd get up. But usually, Austin would just celebrate and someone would come down to the ring, and Austin would stun them and drink more beer. He wouldn't wake up after 7 pedigrees, 3 sledgehammer shots, and falling off the CN Tower just to give a stunner to a couple of mid-carders.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Not my videos, I wasn't there but found these on youtube...little annoying in some parts where the cameraman wouldn't stop talking but better than nothing...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Is what Orton did with his 'no selling" any stupider looking than Vince or someone having to lay down on the mat for 10 minutes after s stunner without even budging while Austin does his schtick?


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Tombstoned said:


> "Two Sin Caras in the ring, dog! Tell me I did not just see dat!"


^^^^^that made me laugh so hard it hurt my ribs! I can so hear him saying that! Lol!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't even see the Ted part. Rather happy he got a good pop it seems. (Y)


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

dynamite452 said:


> Not my videos, I wasn't there but found these on youtube...little annoying in some parts where the cameraman wouldn't stop talking but better than nothing...


Good find, would've been nicer without the dude talking the entire way through, but a good watch anyway.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks boring.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> * Justin Gabriel & Sheamus defeated Christian & Wade Barrett. Gabriel pinned Barrett.


Why?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Why?


Gabriel pinning Barrett was the expected outcome. Sheamus is being built as a mega face for Smackdown and the WWE, so don't expect him to lose many matches, especially from a meaningless tag match to get four people on TV. Christian probably would have taken the pin but they are in Christian's hometown and the crowd wouldn't have reacted well to a Christian loss so Barrett took the pin. Gabriel pinning Barrett gets Gabriel noticed (since they spent all that time with video packages) and it frees up Sheamus/Christian if they feud in the future (my guess is at best we'll see this match at a house show). This booking made sense.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> I love this whole "It was off the air, so it doesn't hurt them." Yeah, except for the thousands of fans in attendance.
> 
> And it was stupid because Orton just got Henry's finisher twice. Then he got splashed multiple times by Henry. And then he just pops up like nothing happened to him. It's fucking wrestling and it's called selling. Maybe you should figure out what wrestling is before making a comment, assclown.
> 
> PS. If Punk just got the absolutely killed in the ring and then popped up to give someone the GTS like nothing happened - I would just shake my head. But Punk wouldn't do that anyway because he actually cares about wrestling.


If it was Christian popping back up after a beating you wouldnt complain but cuz its Orton "Satan of the IWC" you whine


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If it was Christian popping back up after a beating you wouldnt complain but cuz its Orton "Satan of the IWC" you whine


Orton is not Satan.


Satan would job to God once in awhile.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If it was Christian popping back up after a beating you wouldnt complain but cuz its Orton "Satan of the IWC" you whine


You should probably go back to school if you can't read. I said, in a later post, that I would complain if it was Christian. Mr. Perfect. Alex Wright. Marty Jannetty. Any of my favourites - because it's fucking stupid.

I probably liked Orton far before you. I liked him when he was still in development. I still like him now. I like Cena too (except his promos). I just hate their superhuman personas, both on and off the air.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> Edge and Christian are in the ring. Christian goes to leave and the crowd begins to scream "5-second pose! 5-second pose!" Edge waves Christian back in and says something like "Oh, you guys know about the 5-second pose?" Edge says the 5-second pose originated from two scrawny ass white kids who wanted to be WWE Superstars doing ridiculous karate poses in the mirror. Edge & Christian have the longest 5-second pose EVER. The crowd goes crazy the whole time. Some people in the crowd were crying legitimately. It was pretty emotional. Absolutely amazing moment. Edge soaks in the cheers for a few more moments before leaving.
> 
> END.


WISH. I. WAS. THERE.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Catalanotto said:


> You can go to jail and get fined for recording things.


o sorry, i never knew that,


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> From PWInsider
> 
> 
> 
> So they filmed the whole Edge thing


that is great


> Prospekt's March said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean Teddy Long? No, I couldn't careless about him. What I meant was Ted "Teddy" DiBiase, Jr, not Teddy Long.
> ...


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah they filmed the whole off air Edge Appreciation Night... arent there rumors that Edge is getting another DVD? If so, I think that it'll definitely be on it. I know someone leaked the live feed onto the internet of Edge's initial retirement speech on Smackdown the episode that he relinquished the world title, would have been cool if whoever leaked it leaked this episode with the appreciation night too.

But anyway, I enjoyed this weeks SD ep. Opening segment was great, loved Ted's beat down on Cody. The Trish/Aksana/Teddy Long backstage seg was pretty funny. LOVED the whole double Sin Cara thing, the crowd seemed so confused at first haha, but yeah it was really cool! Something unique, thats for sure.

Divas match was just a squash. Christian/Barrett vs Sheamus/Gabriel was a pretty good match. Christian kept getting nice pops when he would get tagged in. Didnt care about the next few matches at all. The Cutting Edge segment was nicely done, I loved how Henry just killed anyone that was in the ring. I think Randy is going to retain on Sunday though and Henry will win it later on.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really good SD this week. 

I loved the Cutting Edge. Orton and Henry aren't known for their promo skills, but they both pulled off a passionate, great promo (especially Henry). I felt sorry for the guy after him talking about how he's squandered 15 years of his career. The promo and the aftermath made me want to see that match, so kudos to WWE.

The Sin Cara situation was a cool visual. I love how Booker stated who the real Sin Cara was straight away, effectively ruining the mystery for casual fans. :lmao

Miz and Truth performing Truth's new version of "What's up" was pretty hilarious as well.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

rcc said:


> The Sin Cara situation was a cool visual. I love how Booker stated who the real Sin Cara was straight away, effectively ruining the mystery for casual fans. :lmao
> 
> Miz and Truth performing Truth's new version of "What's up" was pretty hilarious as well.


:lmao at Booker T.


----------



## AM-Punk (Sep 16, 2011)

Turn Christian face already...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody else see the Lobsterhead & Too Many Limes signs during Sheamus's match?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

AM-Punk said:


> Turn Christian face already...


this


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ted Dibiase already showing more charisma as a face, than he ever did as a heel. There were even some Dibiase chants too.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome SmackDown this week.

Ted DiBiase's Dream Street on CR was just sick. This could turn into an excellent IC Title feud.

Sheamus/Gabriel-Christian/Barrett match was also very good.


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

Derrick Bateman coming out in SmackDown as a part of the job squad ...

... just as planned.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

So Barrett lost again, fail.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Seems like an okay Smackdown will definately download 

Lot of quick matches though, shame, even though that's to expect when a lot of it was about Edge / Christian / Trish etc

As for everyone mentioning Sin Cara and his botching I'm sure he'll get better - don't see why all the hate tbh then again he's masked and a fans / kids favourite, I look forward to seeing the fued take shape


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

AM-Punk said:


> Turn Christian face already...


This. Exactly. Granted it's in Toronto Canada, but when you get audible let's go Christian chants, you've failed as a heel. The audience is pretty much telling WWE nightly that they want face Christian, not heel Christian.

Nothing about his presentation, image, enterance, or moveset screams heel so I can see why the audience doesn't react accordingly.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

[The_Game] said:


> So Barrett lost again, fail.


I went over this in another thread, but he was always going to lose the tag match. There wasn't any booking reason to make him the winner.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan/HuniCara match was fun to watch despite the fact that it was only a few minutes long. At least Bryan didn't lose this week. I also like the aggressiveness that Bryan had. He hasn't looked that mean since he was in ROH.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao

Needed the "too many limes" image as well to complete the meme.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

A lot of pointing go on for Sin Cara vs Sin Cara.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Trish walking in on Aksana giving Teddy Long the hammerlock I swear that has happened before.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Henry: I'm done showing personality.

Orton: I know that feel bro.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> A lot of pointing go on for Sin Cara vs Sin Cara.


At least Hunico can speak English. :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Needed the "too many limes" image as well to complete the meme.


Look at the sign next to it


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


>


Yeahhhhhhhhhh, I am to the right there with the Punk gloves on taking a picture, top right of the lobsterhead sign.

Those guys there with the signs were super fucking annoying and kept holding them up forever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

After Henry's promo, I'm gonna feel bad for him when he doesn't walk out champion. 

Also was lmao when Henry sent the four guys trying to hold him flying. Epic.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Its almost ridiculous how obvious the outcome to Sunday will be. Henry's been getting the better of Orton pretty regularly, equalling an Orton victory come NOC.

Also lol at the army of jobbers that came running out and were collectively thrown in the air


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Son of a biiiitch! Son of a bitch, son of a bitch. Edge appreciation night was a post show thing.

Are you fucking kidding me. Seriously?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, it was long, they invited family and friends out, Trish, Bret and Christian came out, they had some pictures and a video, then all the wrestlers came out, except Orton and Henry.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


>


OMG that's freaking awesome!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Iants to start.
> 
> - Trish and Edge were backstage. Talked about nothing important. Christian comes up (to a great pop) and tells Edge that he misses him. They hug and the crowd goes absolutely crazy. Then Christian gets heat back on himself by saying Edge owes him for Summerslam and should go ask Teddy to give Christian one more match. Edge gives Christian a "what the fuck" look and Christian asks Edge if he thinks he doesn't deserve it. Edge says you're acting like a little ... Christian cuts him off and tells him not talk to him again. Zack Ryder runs up after and tells Edge that he has to tell Mark Henry and Randy Orton about the no contact rule (that Teddy had told him earlier). Trish and Edge laugh it off and Ryder runs off.
> - OFF AIR EDGE APPRECIATON NIGHT
> ...


Fucking hell.

The segment with Edge, Trish and Christian was not shown! The fact that the only complete footage of this is some narrow grainy faraway shit, with some dickhead talking all over it is a crime. 

I just... no words.


Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, it was long, they invited family and friends out, Trish, Bret and Christian came out, they had some pictures and a video, then all the wrestlers came out, except Orton and Henry.


Why couldn't I have been there?! Why? Why why why?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Edge is overrated in Canada. It's somewhat hilarious.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL at Kofi's face when Truth was rapping. Priceless.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit Edge is overrated in Canada. It's somewhat hilarious.


Why overrated?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

A great edition of Smackdown this week. They really opened up some great new feuds and continued others along nicely. I did feel the second hour was too rushed to give this Smackdown two thumbs up. 

NoC is looking to be another really strong show. Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Trish walking in on Aksana giving Teddy Long the hammerlock I swear that has happened before.









Headliner said:


> Holy shit Edge is overrated in Canada. It's somewhat hilarious.


Every Canadian is overrated in Canada. Cody Deaner would probably come out to an Austin pop in Canada.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> Every Canadian is overrated in Canada. Cody Deaner would probably come out to an Austin pop in Canada.


So pretty much every star is that's not from the US then? What a pitiful argument.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> Why overrated?


He's a solid worker. Not a top five worker from Canada. Although he did have a one of the best heel runs of the decade. 

What I'm saying is, based on the spoilers, WWE and Canada acted like he was the savior of wrestling. Even with Hart going as far as to call him the best there is, was, ever will be. Huge LOL at that.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He's a solid worker. Not a top five worker from Canada. Although he did have a one of the best heel runs of the decade.
> 
> What I'm saying is, based on the spoilers, WWE and Canada acted like he was the savior of wrestling. *Even with Hart going as far as to call him the best there is, was, ever will be. Huge LOL at that.*


He called Cena that on RAW. When he gives his catchphrase to someone temporarily it's his way of saying 'hey, I think you're a cool guy.' Nothing to read into.

And I don't understand blaming Canada for reacting  Justin Roberts gave him a really nice intro, the commentators talked a bit about his retirement and his world championships but besides that I don't see how they over exaggerated at all. In fact they didn't.

It's not "over rating", that makes no sense. It's the meaning of being a fan of someone. Canadians are fans of Edge.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm basing it on the actual words from the spoilers. People literally crying? The fuck outta here. His whole retirement has been overrated really. Yeah, it sucks that one of the biggest stars in the company had to retire from a neck injury, but he's not in that upper tier of stars that WWE should be creaming their pants over.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm basing it on the actual words from the spoilers. People literally crying? The fuck outta here. His whole retirement has been overrated really. Yeah, it sucks that one of the biggest stars in the company had to retire from a neck injury, but he's not in that upper tier of stars that WWE should be creaming their pants over.


Again, what the fuck? You're blaming people for getting emotionally invested in a guy? Like at the end of the day who was entertaining or whatever is a matter of opinion and personal preference. In fact it goes beyond entertainment I can tell you. Saying what people felt was incorrect is a little silly, isn't it? Seeing as they can't exactly control it...


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm basing it on the actual words from the spoilers. People literally crying? The fuck outta here. His whole retirement has been overrated really. Yeah, it sucks that one of the biggest stars in the company had to retire from a neck injury, but he's not in that upper tier of stars that WWE should be creaming their pants over.


Have you ever cried during a movie? I cried during Marley&Me. Doesn't bother me to admit it. Ever cried when a sporta player retired? Died? People do all the time. 

Some people spent nearly 15 years watching the guy. Yet some people cry during a movie that's 90 minutes?

I feel sorry for you if you've never been emotionally invested in some type of entertainment. I almost cried during appreciation night and I rarely cry.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> Again, what the fuck? You're blaming people for getting emotionally invested in a guy? Like at the end of the day who was entertaining or whatever is a matter of opinion and personal preference. In fact it goes beyond entertainment I can tell you. Saying what people felt was incorrect is a little silly, isn't it? Seeing as they can't exactly control it...


No, I'm simply saying that people overrated and overreacted to the guy. What don't you get? 


natey2k4 said:


> *Have you ever cried during a movie?* I cried during Marley&Me. Doesn't bother me to admit it. Ever cried when a sporta player retired? Died? People do all the time.
> 
> Some people spent nearly 15 years watching the guy. Yet some people cry during a movie that's 90 minutes?
> 
> I feel sorry for you if you've never been emotionally invested in some type of entertainment. I almost cried during appreciation night and I rarely cry.


Nope.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> No, I'm simply saying that people overrated and overreacted to the guy. What don't you get?
> 
> Nope.


What an awesome life. How's it feel being a statue?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit Edge is overrated in Canada. It's somewhat hilarious.


You do realize he was in his hometown right?? You also do realize that it doesn't matter what Canadian wrestler it is and where they are wrestling in Canada, they'll get treated like royalty. Anyways...I'm just going to ignore everything else you say, you're entitled to your opinion although you sound more like a hater and I'll just leave it at that.

Now on to Smackdown.

1. I will NEVER EVER get sick of hearing Edge's theme song and seeing his entrance. FUCKING AWESOME

2. I don't know if it was more than usual but Cody sounded hilarious on the mic, I couldn't stop laughing

3. Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara sounds exciting but if one guy can't even speak English then what are they going to do...play freaking charades each week?

4. Nice to see the ACC look quite full...not like they had to usher everyone on to one side of the arena

5. Miz and Truth = gold!! Even as a Canadian I loved their Canada bashing rap

6. Cutting Edge was good, Henry got pwned...I hope Mark Henry does not win the WHC

7. Smackdown and canned heat...this week was ridiculous...take a look at this :lmao it's painfully bad to watch. Like I said above, Canadian wrestlers get treated like royalty in Canada. I'm not stupid WWE...your canned heat does not fool me. First video: Christian entrance (mostly cheers)...Second video: Christian entrance (start at 35 seconds, painfully obvious canned heat), hilarious.

Come back to Canada soon WWE...pretty decent episode of SD.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> No, I'm simply saying that people overrated and overreacted to the guy. What don't you get?
> 
> 
> Nope


The overrated and overreacted bit, after I mentioned there is no over anything in terms of reacting to a person. Someone pops for Sheamus, do you tell them to hush and save their cheers for Daniel Bryan because he's the superior ~technical worker?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Huge pop for Edge. Welcome to Canada.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

natey2k4 said:


> What an awesome life. How's it feel being a statue?


Great!


dynamite452 said:


> You do realize he was in his hometown right?? You also do realize that it doesn't matter what Canadian wrestler it is and where they are wrestling in Canada, they'll get treated like royalty. Anyways...I'm just going to ignore everything else you say, you're entitled to your opinion although you sound more like a hater and I'll just leave it at that.


I'm actually a fan of Edge. I simply think fans and the WWE have overrated him. And tonight proves it. He's not as big as he's made out to be.



greendayedgehead said:


> The overrated and overreacted bit, after I mentioned there is no over anything in terms of reacting to a person. Someone pops for Sheamus, do you tell them to hush and save their cheers for Daniel Bryan because he's the superior ~technical worker?


Not at all. I don't even care that much for Daniel Bryan. You're simply taking things out of context now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes is putting on a clinic on how to be a top heel on Smackdown. Good promo that actually drew legitimate heat.

DiBiase sucks at acting mad.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone else see Michael Cole corpsing after the Sin Cara match? Frickin hysterical.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait, who cried about Edge? I didn't see tears from anyone but Edge himself.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I never thought I'd see the day where a Rhodes is the heel and a Dibiase is the face.

Canada really is bizzaro land!


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Wait, who cried about Edge? I didn't see tears from anyone but Edge himself.


Fans. Mostly young teen girls.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The canned pops for Bryan are getting worse. The crowd was silent when he entered. Maybe he needs to face a more hated heel like Rhodes or Barrett to get a reaction.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> The canned pops for Bryan are getting worse. The crowd was silent when he entered. Maybe he needs to face a more hated heel like Rhodes or Barrett to get a reaction.


Crowd was fairly quiet when he entered, yeah. But there were legit DB chants throughout the match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

natey2k4 said:


> Fans. Mostly young teen girls.


I didn't notice anyone crying. Lots of cheers and 'Thank you, Edge'. Then again, I didn't have any teen girls around me.

Seriously, people, we've done the Edge retirement/appreciation shit before, stop fucking crying.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

DA HIP BONE IS CONNECTED TO DA LEG BONE - Booker T


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Trish acknowledging the Internet Champion...
#BrosketteOfTheWeek


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Wait, who cried about Edge? I didn't see tears from anyone but Edge himself.


Audience members apparently. And I'm on tumblr now, more tears. I dunno, I feel slightly awkward that I didn't now 


Headliner said:


> Great!
> 
> I'm actually a fan of Edge. *I simply think fans and the WWE have overrated him*. And tonight proves it. He's not as big as he's made out to be.
> 
> ...


The Dbryan thing was an example, cause I'm honestly trying to see where you're coming from.

I understand if you feel the WWE have "overrated" him, but I stand by what I said, fans can't overrate someone! That's where I don't get you.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I didn't notice anyone crying. Lots of cheers and 'Thank you, Edge'. Then again, I didn't have any teen girls around me.
> 
> Seriously, people, we've done the Edge retirement/appreciation shit before, stop fucking crying.


Fair enough. I was pretty emotional throughout the whole thing. Then again, I'm a bit sappy, lol. And they were always my favorites.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Michael Cole starting to compliment Bryan more and more. Yeah, a heel turn is coming.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rhodes is putting on a clinic on how to be a top heel on Smackdown. Good promo that actually drew legitimate heat.
> 
> DiBiase sucks at acting mad.


Cody has really improved on every aspect, and was great yet again tonight on that Mic. He can easily gain some heat by saying a sentence on the Mic, but haters gonna hate.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cole trying to not laugh at Booker during the Sin carasegment :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Fans. Mostly young teen girls.


Ah, sounds about right. This is one of those I-get-why-you're-crying-but-I'm-nowhere-near-tears-myself moments.

I'm glad for this episode. It really ties everything up for me. thank god I'm not still in the crying state of mind. Shit starts to get depressing, I have to move on with my life.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Teddy Long had to explain what "no contact" means. Was it that hard to figure out?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Aksana is ugly.

Trish with brown hair > Trish with blond hair


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What the hell is up with the Aksana segments by the way? I didn't want to jump the gun but this is not the first time I have sat through one of those without explanation. 

Oh and can someone tell me if the Christian/Trish/Edge backstage thing ended up airing in America? I wanted to see it but I think we may have got the vault instead..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ went from promising diva to a jobber.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Great!
> 
> I'm actually a fan of Edge. I simply think fans and the WWE have overrated him. And tonight proves it. He's not as big as he's made out to be.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of Edge too but honestly I think a lot of this "overating Edge" is due to the way he had to retire...it wasn't his choice so people feel sorry for him? Or they feel for him? I dunno...I don't think tonight proves Edge getting overrated simply because SD was in Toronto, if this happened in some other city and he got that send off and reaction then sure I'd agree. 



greendayedgehead said:


> What the hell is up with the Aksana segments by the way? I didn't want to jump the gun but this is not the first time I have sat through one of those without explanation.
> 
> Oh and can someone tell me if the Christian/Trish/Edge backstage thing ended up airing in America? I wanted to see it but I think we may have got the vault instead..


I saw the Edge/Trish/Christian segment on the feed I watched. Here you go...start at 1:36. I'll admit it, I watched the opening segment first then searched thru all the parts on youtube for the Edge/Christian segment and then watched the show in order :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh and can someone tell me if the Christian/Trish/Edge backstage thing ended up airing in America? I wanted to see it but I think we may have got the vault instead..


It aired in America.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> I'm a fan of Edge too but honestly I think a lot of this "overating Edge" is due to the way he had to retire...it wasn't his choice so people feel sorry for him? Or they feel for him? I dunno...I don't think tonight proves Edge getting overrated simply because SD was in Toronto, if this happened in some other city and he got that send off and reaction then sure I'd agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Edge/Trish/Christian segment on the feed I watched. Here you go...start at 1:36. I'll admit it, I watched the opening segment first then searched thru all the parts on youtube for the Edge/Christian segment and then watched the show in order :lmao


Ah, thank you. 

haha, that was funny. Ticked off that this, and the Sheamus vignette, was cut out for a fucking JTG match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Michael Cole starting to compliment Bryan more and more. Yeah, a heel turn is coming.


Or he's told to tone down the nerd shit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Michael Cole just buried Christian as a heel when he headed towards the ring? Out of all people, he's the last one who should do that. They've given up on Christian even trying to look legitimate.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Just saw 20 year old looking guy with a "Triple H's future son in law" sign.

Kind of creepy


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Just finished watching the show. Go home angle was amazing. Edge, Orton and Henry were all great on the mic and the pull apart deal was really well done. I'd love to see Mark Henry as champ and then for Daniel Bryan to finally topple him but with three consecutive beat-downs it seems that Orton must be the favourite for the PPV. 

Two Sin Caras was so stupid especially as they're wearing masks so there's like zero emotion involved. 

Overall good show for the brilliant closing segment and a couple of decent matches.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Gabriel/Barrett did most of the work on this tag match. Barrett didn't look bad at all.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And the crowd just went absolutely insane for that angle!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

There is nothing good about Jinder Mahal. If WWE overpushes him once this story line with Great Khali is over that will be another mistake by the creative.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was an awesome promo video.

Punk is deadly with those mics!


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

Ninja please!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome Truth's rap was hilarious. This is what heels should do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth/Miz are fucking awesome.

Kofi isn't even a bad talker, imo. They need to give him more promo time. I like both these teams and I'm hoping WWE can give us a nice match with them Sunday.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't know they sold $1000 suits at Sears, Miz!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Truth/Miz are fucking awesome.
> 
> *Kofi isn't even a bad talker, imo*. They need to give him more promo time. I like both these teams and I'm hoping WWE can give us a nice match with them Sunday.


I've been saying that for forever


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

When Truth and Miz win the titles they will finally become the most relevant since Jerishow was holding them.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> When Truth and Miz win the titles they will finally become the most relevant since Jerishow was holding them.


I think so, gotta admit, was happy when Kofi and Evan took them off Mcgillicutty and Otunga...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Brye said:


> Truth/Miz are fucking awesome.
> 
> *Kofi isn't even a bad talker, imo.* They need to give him more promo time. I like both these teams and I'm hoping WWE can give us a nice match with them Sunday.


I have no idea how people even came up with the idea that he is in the first place, what bullshit. Did they SEE his feud with Orton?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> When Truth and Miz win the titles they will finally become the most relevant since Jerishow was holding them.


People have been saying that since the Tag Titles were unified.

They won't become important again until they put them on a team that matters. K.O.W.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why does it feel like Mark Henry is the baby face here yet he's the heel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn good promo by henry...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Henry just destroyed all the jobbers. How will Smackdown survive?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is the only time Johnny Curtis and JTG will ever be in the Main Event!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty good brawl, imo. (Y)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO I love this segment. I'm thinking that the NOC match will end in a disqualification if Henry doesn't win. I just can't see Orton winning cleanly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good segment, good brawl... I really hope they do the right thing and let Henry get a small reign and at least seem like he was a true monster for a bit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bullets..they tend to find me..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mark Henry wins the title, beats Orton again at Hell in a Cell, beats Sheamus, goes through a couple other opponents than Daniel Bryan wins the title and then beats him clean in a rematch on ppv with the Labell lock. :side:


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved the Brawl and both Promos from Orton and Henry. Didn't care for edge to be honest. Loving this feud.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Mark Henry wins the title, beats Orton again at Hell in a Cell, beats Sheamus, goes through a couple other opponents than Daniel Bryan wins the title and then beats him clean in a rematch on ppv with the Labell lock. :side:


If Bryan makes him tap that would be epic...


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Reminded me of something Chikara did earlier in the year with Kingston/Castagnoli. Henry destroying everything was good stuff.

WWE Friday Night Smackdown 9/16 Review


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton making that useless bag of crap Henry look good again. Yet people on here still say Orton never does that. Hes put Mark over the past 3 weeks more than Cena's done w/ anyone his whole career. Still say Show and/or Kane come back and cost Henry the match though.

And did Christian get hair extensions or something? He seemed to have less baldness tonight.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Loved the Brawl and both Promos from Orton and Henry. Didn't care for edge to be honest. Loving this feud.


why will you care about edge cause you like this randy which actually sucks


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you ever heard of capitalization? Or English for that matter?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> And did Christian get hair extensions or something? He seemed to have less baldness tonight.




He had the same hair as always, the awful dye job is starting to fade though.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> why will you care about edge cause you like this randy which actually sucks


I don't like edge but I like Orton. I think edge sucks get over it. I think rey mysterio sucks too


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Henry just destroyed all the jobbers. How will Smackdown survive?


Hire TNA's jobbers problem solved.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hire TNA's jobbers problem solved.


Not a bad idea. Does any one know when Samoa Joe's contract is up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm actually kinda amped for Orton/Henry if they can book it well. Henry has been awesome the last 3 or 4 months. I really think he deserves the belt for the performance he's put on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a really bad blindspot watching Smackdown. When the fans were chanting "spear" to Edge I thought for a minute they were chanting "queer" at Cody lol.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope Henry's back is okay after carrying that entire go-home segment, wouldn't want him to miss the PPV.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I had a really bad blindspot watching Smackdown. When the fans were chanting "spear" to Edge I thought for a minute they were chanting "queer" at Cody lol.


lol, that's horrible :lmao

Actually I'm glad it was Cody they picked to do the "interrupt-the-legend" thing. Seriously enjoyed it, wouldn't have given the chance to anyone else really.

And Edge's word of the day: 'sired'. Dictionary, where are you...


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Definitely better than this week's RAW.

+1 for Ted.

Sin Cara return is well done too.

Barret coat... I think he might have that Dracula aura.

Truth hates Canada lol.

WSM destruction!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Decent show, really enjoyed Edge's segments but that isn't really suprising. Everytime R-Truth is on TV now he makes me laugh in some way or another so it's good that him and Miz are on both shows at the moment and I really liked Mark Henry's reign of terror at the end of the show.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Good episode. I really enjoyed the opening segment with Edge, Rhodes, and Teddy. Loved every bit of it. Nice interaction between Edge and Rhodes, and the beat down by Teddy was very well executed as well. The storyline as a whole might seem like a half-assed attempt by the writers, but after I think about it again, back when Rhodes delivered the Cross-Rhodes on Teddy and by the end of the segment, Teddy was laid out truly motionless, and then Teddy was written off the shows for a while, in hindsight this plan was VERY effective in setting up his eventual face turn. The segment really primed Teddy to return as a revenge-fueled friend and a strong fan-favorite.

The Cutting Edge was pretty enjoyable. I don't really like Henry but he truly is the epitome of what a "Big Bad Monster" should be. Henry was totally treated like a sheer force of nature. And that's what a good monster should come across like. And the promo was also awesome on both ends.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Bloody hell. Another awesome performance by Henry. His mic skills suit him a lot and he's very effective in bringing his points across. Mark Henry is simply on FIRE now and WWE needs to use him to get Sheamus, not Orton, over.

I'm will so mark out if he wins.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark is AWESOME right now and hell he is even more impressive then he was in 2006. I hope WWE finally gives him the title.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I enjoyed this Smackdown, a lot more than Monday's Raw.

-I liked that they gave Rhodes the "Interrupt the legend" promo. He did a good job, and damn, DiBiase may have some hope after all! I don't know what it was, but _something_ about him seemed a lot more... together than it usually does. Maybe this babyface run will work for him, and good for him if it does. Looking forward to their match.

-The two Sin Cara's thing was cheesy. Really cheesy. 

-Ryder, Aksana and Teddy Long :lmao

-Beth/AJ was good, wish it was more than a squash though. I love watching AJ in the ring for some reason.

-Christian's comment about Trish only being around when she has something to sell was hilarious. Heel Christian is awesome, I hope they don't stop his push.

-Sheamus' introduction for Justin Gabriel kicked ass. Babyface Sheamus kicks ass. I'm loving his little Irish tales. He seems to be having more fun too, which really shows. So loving his work right now.

-Yep, still don't care about Jinder Mahal and Great Khali.

-The Awesome Truth... WOW. So much chemistry and it works so well. I think the two of them are being used perfectly right now, I really do. The theme song thing was so awesome. They are truly great heels and are one of the most entertaining things going right now.

-Kofi can talk. I don't understand why people say he can't. Another match I'm looking forward to.

-And the WHC segment... Henry is on fire right now! He's doing an amazing job, he really is. I hope he wins the title, even if it's just for a little while. He's been entertaining, isn't that the point? I hope his back isn't too sore from having to carry that segment and this feud.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Actually I'm glad it was Cody they picked to do the "interrupt-the-legend" thing. Seriously enjoyed it, wouldn't have given the chance to anyone else really.


This. Rhodes fit right in and was the right man for the job.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I enjoyed this Smackdown, a lot more than Monday's Raw.
> 
> -The Awesome Truth... WOW. So much chemistry and it works so well. I think the two of them are being used perfectly right now, I really do. The theme song thing was so awesome. They are truly great heels and are one of the most entertaining things going right now.


The Miz is a natural heel. He is literally the last man I ever want to see flip face. R-Truth has really elevated his game the last few months and is getting better and better. This is an alliance/tag team that needs to keep going for a while.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not gonna lie I marked the fuck out for Ted. :$


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> The Miz is a natural heel. He is literally the last man I ever want to see flip face. R-Truth has really elevated his game the last few months and is getting better and better. This is an alliance/tag team that needs to keep going for a while.


So true. He should not turn babyface, at least not for another few years. He is absolute gold and keeps on getting better. Just what I like to see. (Y)

Since that terrible mess that was the Morrison/Truth promo in London this year, Truth has really stepped it up. He and Miz don't need the WWE title or even PPV main events at this point, just keep doing this and make the tag team division awesome again. I'd be happy with that. And hey, at the same time, it'll just keep elevating the two of them as top stars.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Match quality wise I can see NOC being really good.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody did great last night, His heelish Mic Work is superb, it surprises me when I see people say he is bad on the Mic, even though he speaks in a monotone voice he is still great on that stick. That dreamstreet on Cody was epic and I hope this feud gets more time than 1 pay per view.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> Match quality wise I can see NOC being really good.


Totally agree. 

Beth/Kelly was a decent bout at Summerslam, I can only imagine both ladies will step their games up even more this time around. Especially since it's in Beth's hometown, hopefully the atmosphere is a good one.

Cody and Ted are great workers and the story behind this match is great too. The fact that there's a story that goes behind "I WANT YOUR TITLE!" for a midcard feud is promising.

The F4W for the US Championship involves Ziggler, a good match at least is a given.

Tag Team match should be another fun one between two (surprisingly) good teams. Orton's been having plenty of great matches recently, hopefully he and Henry mesh well together. Not too sure about Cena/Del Rio but HHH/Punk will no doubt be the MOTN.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Beth/Kelly was a decent bout at Summerslam, I can only imagine both ladies will step their games up even more this time around. Especially since it's in Beth's hometown, hopefully the atmosphere is a good one.
> 
> ...


The card seems good except for Cena/Del Rio and the Divas match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> The card seems good except for Cena/Del Rio and the Divas match.


Nope, one has Del Rio and the other has Beth Phoenix. Can't fail.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Nope, one has Del Rio and the other has Beth Phoenix. Can't fail.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Brye said:


> Match quality wise I can see NOC being really good.


Yep, it's going to be like Extreme Rules. Nobody expects a whole lot going in and then when the show is over you're like "Wait a second, that was great."


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Not sure if serious.


Completely. Del Rio is probably my favourite wrestler as of now. And Beth Phoenix one of the best women the WWE have.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Completely. Del Rio is probably my favourite wrestler as of now. And Beth Phoenix one of the best women the WWE have.


IMO Cena vs Rio will be boring but you already know that, JK, Just my personal opinion though


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> The card seems good except for Cena/Del Rio and the Divas match.





greendayedgehead said:


> Nope, one has Del Rio and the other has Beth Phoenix. Can't fail.


Exaaaactly. Beth is more than capable of pulling a good match out of Kelly, if it goes more than five minutes it has the potential to be _really_ good. And Del Rio is a consistent performer and great worker, I'm sure his match with Cena will be at the very least good. I'm not at all into the feud, but the match just may be a great one. I don't think any of these matches will be bad.




Adramelech said:


> Yep, it's going to be like Extreme Rules. Nobody expects a whole lot going in and then when the show is over you're like "Wait a second, that was great."


Most likely. I'm looking forward to it to be honest.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cant wait to see if Henry does beat Orton for the belt how many compliments go to Orotn for putting that bag of crap over. I bet none. The Henry butt kissing on here is so sad when you conider 6 months ago these "fans" of him hoped he'd get released.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Completely agree about this show looking like Extreme Rules.

If Beth/Kelly is anything like Summerslam, it'll be very enjoyable. As for Del Rio/Cena, I dont' think we've ever seen them wrestle but if it's not the final match of the night, I could see it being very enjoyable.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Cody did great last night, His heelish Mic Work is superb, it surprises me when I see people say he is bad on the Mic, even though he speaks in a monotone voice he is still great on that stick. That dreamstreet on Cody was epic and I hope this feud gets more time than 1 pay per view.


Most imporatantly, Rhodes (along with Sheamus, Sin Cara, and Henry) are over with the crowd. House Raw/Smackdown SuperShows are a great gauge of who is over because the crowd tends to be less exposed to the Smackdown roster. At the Huntington show last night, they listed these men as the biggest pop/heat generators:

Biggest Pops:

(1) Cena
(2) Punk
(3) Sin Cara
(4) Sheamus
(5) Kelly Kelly

Biggest Heat:

(1) Miz and Truth
(2) Del Rio
(3) Mark Henry
(4) Cody Rhodes
(5) Ziggler

Source: PWTorch


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Henry is awesome on the mic. Totally outshined Orton.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

^Too bad he wont do it in the ring though.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> I don't like edge but I like Orton. I think edge sucks get over it. I think rey mysterio sucks too


this not a mysterio thread cause he is on raw, and edge sucks? then you are out of your mind, and in my opinion rey is better than randy, hell of a lot more


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Henry is awesome on the mic. Totally outshined Orton.


Actually they were both great. Henry's promo was definitely more passionate because there's a bit of truth there but Orton did a great job on the delivery. It's why I reckon he's underrated on the mic, Henry too to be fair.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



natey2k4 said:


> I was in section 102! I cheered Cole! Didn't move a muscle for Booker.



I was in 119, row 4, and cheered my ass off for Cole. Didn't care about Booker.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ted Dibiase as a face !


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Smackdown's attendance is getting worse. Someone just posted a picture from the Dayton Ohio tapings while NXT was going on. It's even worse than a few weeks ago in Toledo.










Source: PWTorch


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Smackdown's attendance is getting worse. Someone just posted a picture from the Dayton Ohio tapings while NXT was going on. It's even worse than a few weeks ago in Toledo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch..


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Id wait until NXT is over to start making judgments about attendance.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Those aren't empty seats. The photograph is the whole side being tarped. WWE knew that the crowd wasn't coming.

But to add to the picture, attendance didn't get better at Dayton.

The attendance at tonight's Smackdown taping from Wright State University's Nutter Center in Dayton, Ohio is way down. I contacted officials from the venue to get the paid number and received the following response:
Hi Richard,

I am sorry, we don't release the numbers for WWE.

Thanks
I'm not sure why they do not release the numbers as this usually isn't an issue. I asked the obvious question and am currently awaiting a response. 

Source: Wrestling News World


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

And that is a really small arena too. Doesn't look like your typical 15,000-20,000 seater. Oh man that's brutal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

reymisteriofan said:


> this not a mysterio thread cause he is on raw, and edge sucks? then you are out of your mind, and in my opinion rey is better than randy, hell of a lot more


Edge does suck. Whiny geeky voice, running hug as a finisher, too many meaningless and massively contrived world title wins, vomit inducing as a face.


----------

